# Where's Santon



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, we've just been told by my husband's company that they have secured housing for us in a townhouse in Santon. They say it's a suburb between Joburg and Pretoria. I can't find anything regarding this name. I find a suburb called Sandton. Do any of you know if there is a Santon in the area?

Also, will local pharmacies take perscriptions from US doctors? I'm just wondering about getting our medications filled once we get there.
Thanks.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe u meant "Sandton" , that is probaly why u cant find any info on it.

i would post a link for you but it wont allow me as i havent made enough posts


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Its a high end Suburb/Municipality.
its called Sandton.
some idiot who sent you the memo cannot spell or could not be bothered to read what they had written..
and all the doctors in the area will gladly give you new prescriptions.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

It's Sandton...

Nice place to stay... And quite safe also... I have seen lots of the expats staying in that area...


----------



## Keoni (Jul 30, 2008)

lmalin said:


> Hi, we've just been told by my husband's company that they have secured housing for us in a townhouse in Santon. They say it's a suburb between Joburg and Pretoria. I can't find anything regarding this name. I find a suburb called Sandton. Do any of you know if there is a Santon in the area?
> 
> Also, will local pharmacies take perscriptions from US doctors? I'm just wondering about getting our medications filled once we get there.
> Thanks.


Hi there,

I am pretty sure that is a spelling mistake on the part of the person who sent you the details. It will be Sandton for sure. It used to be the place to live several years ago and is in the north of Joahannesburg on the way to Pretoira. It is not so swish now but there are still many very nice homes there and it is fairly Central to both Johannes burg and Pretoria. 

I would reccomend though that you do not go wondering around at night on your own and be careful where you vist until you get to know the different areas. This goes for any where in Johannes burg so is not a reflection on Sandton it's self.

I can't think that you will have a problem with your prescription if you are paying cash for it. If you are on an American medical scheme that may be different.

I lived in Johannesburg for 30 years before leaving for the Middle East, I still have children there though so do keep in touch with the scene there.

It is certainly vibrant and lively and you should enjoy it but do please be careful where you go and learn your safe areas....Chris


----------



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We're usually in bed by 10:00 so I don't think we'll have to worry about going out at night. Even our 16 year old is happy to be home at night. We're looking forward to the adventures during the day and weekend though.


----------

